# تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم



## sandra2000 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*بنقول علي جماهير الأهلي القرود الحمر ..وهما طبعا بيضايقوا جداً مننا وبيقولوا علينا حاقدين وكارهين لناديهم ..طب تعالوا نعرف معني كلمة الأهلي باللغة العربية ..ومن المعجم :


............................................
.................................
.........................
..................
..........
...
..
.​*


----------



## maged75 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

*هههههههههه حلوة جدا جدا جدا  ياساندرا وصدقيني بأمانة المسيح بغض النظر عن انتمائي انا فعلا عايز اقول ان جماهير الاهلي غالبيتهم غوغاء وواخدين التشجيع والكورة عافية وبلطجة عكس جماهير الزمالك المعروفة برقيها اما العلمي او الادبي او علي الاقل الاخلاقي*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



sandra2000 قال:


> *بنقول علي جماهير الأهلي القرود الحمر ..وهما طبعا بيضايقوا جداً مننا وبيقولوا علينا حاقدين وكارهين لناديهم ..طب تعالوا نعرف معني كلمة الأهلي باللغة العربية ..ومن المعجم :
> 
> 
> ............................................
> ...


ايه يا ساندرا انتى كده فى خطر عليكى 
ده معظم المنتدى اهلاوى 
و بعدين الأمانة العلمية تقتضى 
انك تجيبى الصفحة كلها مش الجزء اللى يعجبك
و بعدين يعنى انتوا مش لاقيين حاجة للأهلى تعملوا كده 
طيب بدل ما تخبطوا فى الكبار 
هاتولنا حاجة واحدة مشرفة لناديكم المختلط 
عارفة يعنى ايه مختلط 
يعنى من كل فيلم اغنية
و بعدين يعنى انتى ما سمعتيش اغنية ريكو
عادى فى المعادى وستة فى الزمالك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t30::warning:30:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



maged75 قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوة جدا جدا جدا  ياساندرا وصدقيني بأمانة المسيح بغض النظر عن انتمائي انا فعلا عايز اقول ان جماهير الاهلي غالبيتهم غوغاء وواخدين التشجيع والكورة عافية وبلطجة عكس جماهير الزمالك المعروفة برقيها اما العلمي او الادبي او علي الاقل الاخلاقي*




كل كلامك صح يا باشا بأمارة مرتضى منصور 
رئيس عصابة الجبنة البيضاء
قصدى القلعة البيضاء
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
خد بالك انت كده اتعلم عليك 
انك زمالكاوى و هنا الزمالكاوية 
بيتقطعوا و ممكن يتعملوا بانيه
:gun::nunu0000:
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ايه يا ساندرا انتى كده فى خطر عليكى​
> ده معظم المنتدى اهلاوى
> و بعدين الأمانة العلمية تقتضى
> انك تجيبى الصفحة كلها مش الجزء اللى يعجبك
> ...


 
تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم الايد اللى كتبت :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*معنى كلمة زمالك*

*ترجع اصول كلمة زمالك الى اصول تركية وتعنى كشك خشبى كان يبنى زمان يعنى فعلا الزمالك زمالك*

:t30:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

بجد فراشة اصلية مش تقليد 
ايه خفة الدم دى يا باشا
اولا الله يسلمك 
و بعدين الأيد اللى كتبت
 ايد صعيدى بيحب الأهلى
تخيلى بقى الصعايدة دمهم حامى ازاى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تصدقى كتيير عليهم كشك خشبى 
دول اخرهم صفيحة مصدية
 يقعدوا جواها من الشتا بتاع اجوان الأهلى فيهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## maged75 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

*تعرفوا ان المفروض ان المسيحيين ميشجعوش الاهلي واللي غاهم التاريخ يعرف ان النادي دا اصلا اتأسس لمكافحة الاستعمار والغزاة والكفار الصليبيين (الانجليز وقتذاك) وكان الغالبية العظمي من المصريين بيكرهوا الزمالك لانه كان نادي الاجانب وكان بالنسبة ليهم وقتها لما الاهلي يكسب الزمالك ان المسلمين كسبوا المحتليين الصليبيين الكفار ولذلك نجد ان غالبية المصريين اهلاوية وفي الوقت الحاضر نجد حثالة المجتمع يشجعون الاهلي مثل سعد الصغير وريكو وكل الناس الهمج الاوباش دي واقرب مثل علي ذلك ان جماهير الاهلي لما تكسب شوفوا بتعمل ايه في الشوارع
بجد بجد ناس مش محترمين
ولايليق بنا كمسيحيين اننا نشجع مثل هذا النادي*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

ماجد مع كل الأحترام و التقدير لشخصك الكريم 
احنا هنا فى المنتدى الترفيهى 
و حياتك مش ناقصة مسيحيين و مسلميين 
و بعدين انت من حقك تقول رائيك 
و احنا من حقنا ناخد بيه او لا 
لو هتقلب الموضوع بجد مش ترفيهى 
متهيائلى مش من حقك
 لأنه موضوع لأختنا ساندرا 
و هى اللى منزلاه 
وهى صاحبة القرار
كل الأحترام ليك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بجد فراشة اصلية مش تقليد ​
> ايه خفة الدم دى يا باشا
> اولا الله يسلمك
> و بعدين الأيد اللى كتبت
> ...


 
يا رب يخلييييك ليا يا يويو دايمآ كدا رافع معنوياتى و مفرحنى :smil12:

و بعدين الايد الصعيدية احلى ايد انا كمان سوهاجية :yahoo:

بس تعرف خلاص الكوخ قرب يقع من تخريم الاهلى فية :t33:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



maged75 قال:


> *تعرفوا ان المفروض ان المسيحيين ميشجعوش الاهلي واللي غاهم التاريخ يعرف ان النادي دا اصلا اتأسس لمكافحة الاستعمار والغزاة والكفار الصليبيين (الانجليز وقتذاك) وكان الغالبية العظمي من المصريين بيكرهوا الزمالك لانه كان نادي الاجانب وكان بالنسبة ليهم وقتها لما الاهلي يكسب الزمالك ان المسلمين كسبوا المحتليين الصليبيين الكفار ولذلك نجد ان غالبية المصريين اهلاوية وفي الوقت الحاضر نجد حثالة المجتمع يشجعون الاهلي مثل سعد الصغير وريكو وكل الناس الهمج الاوباش دي واقرب مثل علي ذلك ان جماهير الاهلي لما تكسب شوفوا بتعمل ايه في الشوارع*
> *بجد بجد ناس مش محترمين*
> *ولايليق بنا كمسيحيين اننا نشجع مثل هذا النادي*



ماجد دا باين علية زملكاوى مش ساهل ابدآ

جابهالنا من ناحية المسيحيين و المسلميين

يا ابنى المسيحيين قواى و شداد بأسم يسوع لنادى اهلى و لا نادى زمالك ولا نادى عفركوش يقدروا يهزونا حتى

بعدين كمان الزمالكاوية فية شوية بيئة بس مش باينيين لانكم اصلآ ماتكسبوش غير فى المشمش قصدى كل كام سنة مرة ههههههههههه

:spor2:​


----------



## sandra2000 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

*مكنتش اتوقع ابدا ان الموضوع هيعمل الهيصه دى كلها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على العموم الكلام مش من عندى دى كلام موثق وموثوق فيييييه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين  اعقلوها كده  

ينفع ولاد بابا يسوع  يشجعو الشياطين (الحمر)؟


تحياتى لكل الى مرو هنا*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاء فية ماليكة حمر برضة :beee:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

*باين عليهم نسو ال6/1 
معلش معلش خليهم يعيشوا الدور شويه 
بس مش على الاهلى 
تيجوا عند الاهلاى  وstop
اهلاى اهلاى اهلاى 
وادى الدليل ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

يا لعبك يا كوكو 
اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوى
 على
طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## maria123 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

ههههههه
حلوة كتير


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

نيههههههههههههههههههااااااى

جااااااااامدة جدا يا ساندرا

هو دة الكلام!!!!!!!:yahoo::yahoo:




> ترجع اصول كلمة زمالك الى اصول تركية وتعنى كشك خشبى كان يبنى زمان يعنى فعلا الزمالك زمالك



:beee::beee:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*



maged75 قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوة جدا جدا جدا  ياساندرا وصدقيني بأمانة المسيح بغض النظر عن انتمائي انا فعلا عايز اقول ان جماهير الاهلي غالبيتهم غوغاء وواخدين التشجيع والكورة عافية وبلطجة عكس جماهير الزمالك المعروفة برقيها اما العلمي او الادبي او علي الاقل الاخلاقي*



استاااااااااذ و رئيس قسم يا ماجد باشا

كلام موزون 100%

تحيا نادى الفن و الهندسة:smil12::smil12::​12:


----------



## gift (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالي وأعرف معني كلمة الأهلي من المعجم*

ههههههههههههه


----------

